# craftsman 315.269210 depth adjustment



## BobNS (Dec 4, 2010)

This was a good router. I haven't used it quite a while. The depth adjustment doesn't turn anymore! Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i would take it apart and do a good cleaning and oiling . If something is stuck and won't come loose with a good force. Don't break anything go get some PB blaster and spray the out side item's Don't spray inside motor . good luck


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BobNS said:


> This was a good router. I haven't used it quite a while. The depth adjustment doesn't turn anymore! Anyone else have this problem?


Hi Bob - Welcome to the forum
Those old Craftsman things are a PIA. Probably had some sawdust in the adjustment mechanism that solidified on you. Might be able to take it apart and clean it up, PB Blaster, WD-40 or similar might loosen it up enough to do that. Here's a link to a parts explode that may help:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/0740000/50024391/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bob and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## willard_henderson (Apr 9, 2021)

BobNS said:


> This was a good router. I haven't used it quite a while. The depth adjustment doesn't turn anymore! Anyone else have this problem?


Yes mine did the same thing so I had to take a belt wrench (one like you would use for oil filters) to twist it off but be careful and don't use any Oil or WD40 on because it will cause the plastic to expand. What happens is the wood dust gets in the slots and packs it in the groves. I cracked mine so I took it apart and let it set in soapy hot water over night and was able to take it apart and clean it out, put it back together and it works fine. Bottom Line Is It needs a vacuum cleaner attach to it at all time when using it... Good Luck. 


BobNS said:


> This was a good router. I haven't used it quite a while. The depth adjustment doesn't turn anymore! Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @willard_henderson 

For your information the posts prior to yours dates back to 5 December 2010. You may well not receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

